# Can anyone send me a 4K video shot with GH4?



## duarted (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello!

Can anyone please send me a 4K video sample (betwen 5 to 15 seconds) shot with a GH4 at 96FPS?

I need to know if my Macbook pro can handle it before buying the camera

Please let me know and I will send a private message with my e-mail.

Thank you!


----------

